# Sydney baby!



## sanj (Dec 22, 2015)

I will be in Sydney from 25th December to 9th Jan. _Lets meet!_
I going with 5d3, 35 f2 IS.16-35 f4 IS. 24-70 2.8 II, 70-200 f4 IS and 85 1.2. (is 24-70 redundant?)
Wish I had my 1dc but it is rented out. It is possible I might get a 5dsr as a loaner and I would love to test it. 
A friend is willing to lend me his D800r with lenses but I am in two minds - What if I actually like Nikon better? [Joking]. And to carry a separate set of batteries, lenses would be a pain. Going with my girlfriend so two cameras are best. 

Any photo opportunity tips are so welcome!


----------



## ple (Dec 22, 2015)

This site contains photography locations that you might want to consider:

http://photographyhotspots.com.au/photography-locations/new-south-wales/


Incidentally, another CR member will be visiting Sydney at roughly the same time:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26630.0


----------



## sanj (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you ple for both the links!


----------



## localhost (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi sanj,

Enjoy your stay here - it will be little overcrowded during NYE. You know all those fireworks  . Please consider locations carefully and arrive there in the morning.

At the moment there are projections on Martin place - you have to visit it after 9 pm + tripod!!!
See some of the buildings and locations here - https://whatson.cityofsydney.nsw.gov.au/

You can ask for specific location here as well - http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum/132

Cheers


----------



## sanj (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you localhost. This is helpful.


----------

